# Rehoming required for 2x BSH and a Siamese



## Alisonfoy

Hi everyone,

Some of you might remember my asking a couple of months ago whether there were any BSHs which needed rehoming. I ended up rehoming Bluebell, a full-on Selkirk Rex and we are very happy together.

Alas however, it never rains, but it pours... A friend of my OH is seriously ill and has been in hospital for several weeks. When he comes out he will be going abroad to convalesce with his family. When he eventually returns, he will be unable to care for his four beloved cats - a Lilac Siamese female (just over 2 years), a spectacular silver and black tipped British shorthair male (again about 2 years), a British Blue shorthair female (another 2 year old) and a black moggie male (age unknown). 

Apparently, a friend of his suggested she rehome them all on his behalf via Gumtree, which absolutely horrified me. I have therefore stepped in to try and find an alternative...

I am hoping to integrate the British Blue into my own household as she is very very shy and might be hard to rehome unless with very understanding and experienced owners. This might prove tricky as my new Selkirk is a big girl who likes to rule the roost... Still, I can only try. 

Re the black moggie, the one who would be hardest to rehome and about whom I was most worried, it looks as if I might have persuaded the friend's brother to look after him until he eventually returns (he will hopefully be able to manage one cat).

That leaves the Siamese and the Black tipped BSH. 

I have found the full pedigree record for the BSH (including the pink slip) but only the parents' pedigrees for the Siamese.

These cats are really lovely and I wish I could accommodate them all. However, it is pushing it with OH to take on just the one of them.

Does anyone have any ideas as to how / where the cats can be placed? It might be too much to expect the new owners to drop a line to OH's friend every now and again to tell him how they're doing (though that's what I am doing with our new housemate), but he is heartbroken and very very keen to find the cats genuinely good and loving homes, rather than simply selling them.

Any ideas please? 
Thanks


----------



## ChinaBlue

Could you contact the breeders and ask if they will help rehome them? Or the breed clubs as most have a rehoming section and will carry out home checks before placing a cat?


----------



## OrientalSlave

The Oriental Cat Welfare Trust will help with the Siamese, though I have no idea if they have room in their pens at present - they helped me rehomed a cat, but it was home to home.

If the Siamese & the BSH get on really well they might be prepared to try to home them as a pair.

OCWT


----------



## Alisonfoy

Thanks all... I heard this morning from a Siamese cat rescue that they will take the little one. It means a long drive, but I am hugely relieved to know that she'll be safe and hopefully find a loving home. 

Now for the others... The black tipped BSH is simply the most beautiful cat I have ever seen (and I say that knowing that all cats are beautiful) plus he has a very sweet character. However, he does shed a lot of fur - I groomed two tennis balls of fluff off of him yesterday - so wouldn't be suitable for someone with allergies

Re the other BSH, I am very worried about introducing her into my household as my existing cat is quite the bruiser. Any tips please?


----------



## jill3

Alisonfoy said:


> Thanks all... I heard this morning from a Siamese cat rescue that they will take the little one. It means a long drive, but I am hugely relieved to know that she'll be safe and hopefully find a loving home.
> 
> Now for the others... The black tipped BSH is simply the most beautiful cat I have ever seen (and I say that knowing that all cats are beautiful) plus he has a very sweet character. However, he does shed a lot of fur - I groomed two tennis balls of fluff off of him yesterday - so wouldn't be suitable for someone with allergies
> 
> Re the other BSH, I am very worried about introducing her into my household as my existing cat is quite the bruiser. Any tips please?


I love the Black tipped Boy:001_wub: He is so sweet!
Why not take the Boy on because he might be better introduced to your other female. Boys I think are easier, especially British.
The girl might be better going with someone who has a Boy cat.


----------



## merlin12

Alisonfoy said:


> Thanks all... I heard this morning from a Siamese cat rescue that they will take the little one. It means a long drive, but I am hugely relieved to know that she'll be safe and hopefully find a loving home.
> 
> Now for the others... The black tipped BSH is simply the most beautiful cat I have ever seen (and I say that knowing that all cats are beautiful) plus he has a very sweet character. However, he does shed a lot of fur - I groomed two tennis balls of fluff off of him yesterday - so wouldn't be suitable for someone with allergies
> 
> Re the other BSH, I am very worried about introducing her into my household as my existing cat is quite the bruiser. Any tips please?


He is lovely. I really hope they all get sorted out son, it must be a horrible worry for the owner.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Update - the little Siamese is going to a specialist Siamese Rescue home tomorrow. The lady in charge of it sounds lovely and is clearly very experienced with the breed - I feel she will be safe in her hands and find a really good home. I am so relieved!!

I will be taking one of the BSHs to visit a friend on Thursday. She is a novice owner and not really looking for a cat. However, if she falls in love with him (and how could anyone fail to do so?), I have high hopes... Her house is huge and would be perfect. Fingers crossed for us please!

Any thoughts on how best to introduce a very assertive 2 year old Selkirk Rex to a 2 year old BSH?!


----------



## Cookieandme

I am sure you will get lots of advise about safe rooms etc. however when I taked to two breeders of BSH neither advocated this. 

So when I got April in February I set up a large dog crate in the lounge the day before and let Cookie investigate. The breeders said it is better for the resident cat to see the new cat. 

When I brought April home I popped her in the cage right in the lounge and let Cookie see her. I then took her to the bedroom and closed the door but when I opened the door Cookie was sat outside and April hated being shut in on her own and hated the confinement, she is a people person and doesnt like being on her own, during the night it sounded like she was throwing herself against the door. 

They were separated for a couple of days while I was at work, after then I put them together.


----------



## AngelaWB

Hi, does the black tipped BSH get on with both cats and dogs and is he a dominant male? 

Hope you get on well at your friends house today


----------



## Alisonfoy

Hello, not sure if the black tipped BSH is a dominant male - as he has been done!! He is fully pedigreed and about two years old. I am not sure the friend I'm hoping to persuade to take him will soften, and can hardly bear the thought of having to take him to a rescue place next week. I'd rather place him myself and keep in touch with his new 'guardian'. He is so sweet natured, it is heartbreaking. 

Dropped off the Siamese to a Siamese rescue lady last night. It took hours to drive there from my home to OH's friend's house and then on to Bromley, and managed to get a parking ticket in the ten minutes we were parked outside the flat (so much for good deeds..). 

With regard to the other one, I have been keeping the little blue BSH separate from my Selkirk Rex at home. She is terribly nervous and spends all of her time squeezing herself in the tiniest most inaccessible places she can find. Currently she has gone up the chimney - there is a little ledge about 2' up from the gas coals - I can't haul her out for fear of distressing or hurting her, but neither can she be tempted down, so it;s now a waiting game.

There was an unfortunate semi-meeting between her and my Selkirk at the cat flap this morning. Bluebell spat and hissed at her as she tried to come in and saw the newcomer already inside. She also managed to get into the sitting room an hour ago, immediately ran over to the fireplace and spat up the chimney. Little wonder small blue cat doesn't want to come down


----------



## AngelaWB

Oh dear, I hope the one you're keeping settles soon for you. Actually, I hope she comes down out of the chimney pretty soon too!!

Does the black tipped (sorry can you tell me his name as it sounds very impersonal just describing him) have any health issues/toileting issues etc and what type of diet is he on please? Can you describe his character both with people/other animals, does he like to bare his nails etc?

If you can't rehome him, then two ideas are forming in my mind, one is that he comes to me (but this needs to be discussed at home first as I have 4 cats already but they are in a 3 group and 1 group, so would need to be a friend for a timid boy) and the other, I am seeing a lady who has 2 British blues this afternoon and I was going to mention him to her too. However we may be a little far away for you, not sure where you are.

Sorry should have added, if he did come to me, would be more than happy to maintain contact with his original slave. I have an ex-breeding cat, I keep in touch with her owner too and would be more than happy for you to contact her regarding a character reference.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Hello Angela - the black tipped BSH is called Wasabi (I'm trying desperately not to get too attached to him, but unfortunately, I think I'm already in love).

Unlike the little blue (called Summer) who is still hiding i the chimney (and I had no idea she'd go up there, let alone refuse to come down!!!), Wasabi is very affectionate, purry and has lived very happily with other cats. 

We're in London, but not at the same address. Yesterday's journey was a nightmare which I'm keen not to repeat, but mainly he needs to go to a home where I am confident he is going to be cherished, looked after forever and not sold on to anyone else (to which end, it might be best for me to show, but not hand over, the pedigree papers?)


----------



## AngelaWB

Alisonfoy said:


> Hello Angela - the black tipped BSH is called Wasabi (I'm trying desperately not to get too attached to him, but unfortunately, I think I'm already in love).
> 
> Unlike the little blue (called Summer) who is still hiding i the chimney (and I had no idea she'd go up there, let alone refuse to come down!!!), Wasabi is very affectionate, purry and has lived very happily with other cats.
> 
> We're in London, but not at the same address. Yesterday's journey was a nightmare which I'm keen not to repeat, but mainly he needs to go to a home where I am confident he is going to be cherished, looked after forever and not sold on to anyone else (to which end, it might be best for me to show, but not hand over, the pedigree papers?)


Ah I'm in North Wales and don't do long drives anymore.

What is his diet and does he have any toileting/health problems? This info would be good for anyone else considering him too.

Wherever he goes Alison, I'd ask for a character reference from someone, for eg with the lady I had Doris off, she's a breeder in London (Anson Road Pixie Bobs) last year we nearly came to the point of having Doris PTS because of her health problems, but we fought on and she's now fully fit - Gertrud, the breeder was kept informed 100% along the journey - whether she wanted to be kept informed or not!.. you could ask for a reference from their vet to ensure they not into selling cats. Papers or no papers, the risk will still be there if he goes to the wrong home unfortunately.


----------



## Alisonfoy

He eats both specialist dry (by which I mean good quality) food and wet - not sure what he used to eat, but these days, his temporary carer is feeding him Whiskas...

I am so protective of these cats - a reference is a good idea, and there is the back up of a place in a pedigree rescue centre, but the lady there is clearly bursting at the seams already, so if I could rehome him myself, I'd like to. Just don't want to advertise and get the wrong person coming forward, that's all.


----------



## AngelaWB

Whiskas, ah well as long as he's enjoying it and he's ok that's all that matters.

Does he have any health / digestion issues, the only reason I ask is that Doris has had quite a rough time, though my other 3 cats are fine. So I'm extremely cautious. Also is he a house cat or is he allowed out? Mine cats are housecats.

I feed both Porta 21 Grain Free and wet food, but am currently moving all my cats over to Natural Instinct Raw Food, my dogs already eat raw.

See how you get on finding a suitable home without going into rescue (but def get a reference), if you really can't find anything in the next few weeks, then let me know (if I'm not online here go to facebook and search for Angela's Country Clipping page, you can message me on there), in the meantime you're more than welcome to contact Anson Road Pixie Bobs, Gertrud, they have a website and ask them about me, just say Angela who has Doris she will know who I am as I've emailed her with updates throughout the past 2 years I've had Doris.

But good luck with finding him a local home.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Unfortunately, my friend did not feel able to take the black tipped boy (BTB) after all, so I had an abortive round trip. It was such a shame... And for some reason I started to feel very emotional about everything. He's such a sweetie and had seemed so at home there... he miaowed all the way home, and I have to say that I felt like doing the same.

Too late to take him back to his real home, I've brought him back to my place for the night. The blue BSH girl hasn't budged an inch since I left her earlier - she's crawled up inside the fireplace in my living room in early afternoon, found a ledge about 3' up that is totally inaccessible to anyone wanting to get her down, and has been sitting there ever since. She hasn't eaten or drunk all day. I'm getting quite worried.

Strangely, when I let BTB out in the same room, he located blue girl up the chimney, but instead of chumming up with each other as might have been expected given they've been housemates for the last 2 years, they spat at each other. 

And to add to my woes, the appearance of these little interlopers has sent my Selkirk Rex into a frenzy of hostile interest. She is patrolling the hall outside the sitting room with the steady intent of a hungry shark. 

I'm not sure whether she'll be prepared to accept any other cat in the house, but the blue girl seems so very sensitive I'm starting to wonder if any integration will be possible. Perhaps as one of the other posters commented, I'd be better off trying to accommodate the BTB with my Selkirk. 

I'm emotionally attached to both of these cats, as well as my own, and the thought of letting one of them go is heartbreaking. It must be done, but I'm too soft for all this. Help!


----------



## jill3

Alisonfoy said:


> Unfortunately, my friend did not feel able to take the black tipped boy (BTB) after all, so I had an abortive round trip. It was such a shame... And for some reason I started to feel very emotional about everything. He's such a sweetie and had seemed so at home there... he miaowed all the way home, and I have to say that I felt like doing the same.
> 
> Too late to take him back to his real home, I've brought him back to my place for the night. The blue BSH girl hasn't budged an inch since I left her earlier - she's crawled up inside the fireplace in my living room in early afternoon, found a ledge about 3' up that is totally inaccessible to anyone wanting to get her down, and has been sitting there ever since. She hasn't eaten or drunk all day. I'm getting quite worried.
> 
> Strangely, when I let BTB out in the same room, he located blue girl up the chimney, but instead of chumming up with each other as might have been expected given they've been housemates for the last 2 years, they spat at each other.
> 
> And to add to my woes, the appearance of these little interlopers has sent my Selkirk Rex into a frenzy of hostile interest. She is patrolling the hall outside the sitting room with the steady intent of a hungry shark.
> 
> I'm not sure whether she'll be prepared to accept any other cat in the house, but the blue girl seems so very sensitive I'm starting to wonder if any integration will be possible. Perhaps as one of the other posters commented, I'd be better off trying to accommodate the BTB with my Selkirk.
> 
> I'm emotionally attached to both of these cats, as well as my own, and the thought of letting one of them go is heartbreaking. It must be done, but I'm too soft for all this. Help!


I think it was me that suggested the Boy cat might be better with your female.
So sad that your friend couldn't take him. He is stunning:001_wub:
The reason for the hissing is probably because she smelt different?
I expect in a Day or two they will settle down well with each other.
Is it not possible for you to take them both in if your selkirk will allow it?
It might take a couple of weeks but given the breeds I think they should all get on.
Even if it was just until the right home came along.
Tomorrow I would swap the cats round so they can smell each others scent.
Also you could try popping them in a cat carrier and then show your Selkirk. Just for a few minutes at a time. That way your Selkirk can see them and know they are just cats and not be too alarmed. Then after a few times of doing this I would then open the cat carrier and let them out just again for a few minutes with your Selkirk.

Try not to worry, leave the two British together with food and water tonight and slowly she will come down from her hide away and eat.
She has had her little world turned up side down
In time she will be fine xx


----------



## Alisonfoy

Thank you Jill. It's actually not just the cats I am having a problem with. OH, who likes everything in order and is complaining of itching, flipped his lid when he saw I'd bought BTB back this morning and is now threatening to leave unless I get rid of them both. Given that it is actually my house and his friend the cats belong to, I am not best pleased. 

So... BTB will have to be taken back to his original home (where he is not being loved, or groomed or cherished) today and my search for a good home continues. He is gorgeous. If anyone out there can help, please, please let me know.

With regard to blue girl, I extracted her from the chimney last night and blocked it up with a wire cake rack and some papers. Unfortunately, this wasn't enough. I have just gone into the room and she has dislodged the lot and climbed back up there. BTB has found himself a place behind the TV - since I have sat here typing this, he has emerged and has wandered over to eat some food. He is a fine, well adjusted cat. 

With regard to blue girl however, she's so frightened and traumatised I could cry. Mind you, right now, I feel like doing just that for BTB too, he's so gorgeous and for the situation - it's not the cats' fault they need to be rehomed. 

This morning, I am going to post on my local community web-site to see if I can find someone for Wasabi. Blue girl is too frightened to move, so if OH wants to be unsupportive, make a fuss and move out to make a point, I am inclined to call his bluff and let him do so.


----------



## jill3

Sent you a Pm with some Telephone numbers that might be able to help you.


----------



## merlin12

I really hope someone comes along. Why dont you write on the general chat, there are more people there and someone might help.


----------



## AngelaWB

Oh no how distressing Alison. I'm afraid for me OH would be packing his bags, but hey ho, that's probably why I'm single! Has the little girl come out the chimney yet?

My offer will still stand for Wasabi Alison if nothing turns up for him soon, but if it did result in him coming to me, he would need to be brought here. I wouldn't be able to take another female with having Doris and Goldie, I think these two ladies would take exception to another girl in the house and I have to consider their feelings first. 

Mr Snuggles my grey (we think BSH cross) is quite a laid back character though Oscar my ginger boy is scared of him and Mr S knows it. Oscar used to be with his mum who was a stray at my horses field, they both came home to live with me 11 years ago but Snowy died 3 years ago. Then he was with Timmy, the most beautiful Tabby boy you could wish to meet, he was a stray who turned up at my garden, thin, wormy and with a huge wound on his face which he let me clean up. He had deformed ears, was cross eyed, had little legs, was FIV+ and had to have all his teeth out; but he had so much love and affection, I was beyond upset when we found out he had got cancer and I lost him on the operating table. So if I were to take on another cat, it would be to keep Oscar company (who is currently flat out on my bed as he doesn't want to go in the cat pen today!)

(Timmy and Oscar photo attached).


----------



## Alisonfoy

Thank you all for your help and kind words. It means a lot to be in communication with people who know / understand what it is to love a cat. 

I have a long standing commitment tomorrow which means I'll be out all day, and am frightened that OH will take the cats back to his friend's flat, where they are currently being 'cared' for by someone who feeds them and smokes but doesn't give them any affection. 

OH's friend called me and said that one of his customers had expressed an interest in Wasabi, but when I asked, I found that they are part of a couple living in a small one bed flat with no outside space. 

This is not what I want for him - I had so hoped to make sure he went to a better home than he left. Have just got back to the house having worried about the cats all the time I was out. Wasabi is busy washing himself in a comfy spot behind the TV - I so want him to have a happy future, not to be shut up in a tiny flat like a pretty prisoner on his own, esp when he's used to having the company of other cats. Oh dear, this thought is setting me off all over again..

Blue girl has come out of the chimney. I found her under a bed upstairs. Not sure if she has eaten anything yet, but at least she is somewhere clean...

Not sure what to say to OH when he comes home. He might be upset at the inconvenience of additional cats, but I am really distressed at his behaviour, and worried sick about how I can make sure these two end up with people who not only cherish them but can offer a proper home with enough space.


----------



## merlin12

Alisonfoy said:


> Thank you all for your help and kind words. It means a lot to be in communication with people who know / understand what it is to love a cat.
> 
> I have a long standing commitment tomorrow which means I'll be out all day, and am frightened that OH will take the cats back to his friend's flat, where they are currently being 'cared' for by someone who feeds them and smokes but doesn't give them any affection.
> 
> OH's friend called me and said that one of his customers had expressed an interest in Wasabi, but when I asked, I found that they are part of a couple living in a small one bed flat with no outside space.
> 
> This is not what I want for him - I had so hoped to make sure he went to a better home than he left. Have just got back to the house having worried about the cats all the time I was out. Wasabi is busy washing himself in a comfy spot behind the TV - I so want him to have a happy future, not to be shut up in a tiny flat like a pretty prisoner on his own, esp when he's used to having the company of other cats. Oh dear, this thought is setting me off all over again..
> 
> Blue girl has come out of the chimney. I found her under a bed upstairs. Not sure if she has eaten anything yet, but at least she is somewhere clean...
> 
> Not sure what to say to OH when he comes home. He might be upset at the inconvenience of additional cats, but I am really distressed at his behaviour, and worried sick about how I can make sure these two end up with people who not only cherish them but can offer a proper home with enough space.


Why don´t you sit down, talk to him and ask him for a stress free week while you sort out everything. If you gave Wasabi to just anyone you will fret and worry all the time.


----------



## Cookieandme

Alison i am not sure if you have said what your location is. Hope you find a nice home or these two soon, they are occupying too much of my thoughts right now. 

I just don't think my home is big enough for another kitty.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Dear All

Thank you for your thoughts. I am still very emotional about all this.

I don't trust OH not to take the cats back to their old home tomorrow whilst I'm out, from where they might conveniently disappear, so I have recruited my parents' help. They both love cats and are prepared to host them for a day if I take them both to their house first thing, complete with litter and food bowls (they can't keep them unfortunately, as they already have an elderly cat, are in their mid 80s and my Dad is ill). 

Very good idea trying to negotiate a stress-free week, but OH is stubborn and unreceptive. He is a bit annoyed with some of his friends' behaviour which makes him reluctant to help the cats. Limited thinking in my view, it isn't the cats' fault if their owner is irresponsible...


----------



## merlin12

Alisonfoy said:


> Dear All
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts. I am still very emotional about all this.
> 
> I don't trust OH not to take the cats back to their old tomorrow whilst I'm out, from where they might conveniently disappear, so I have recruited my parents' help. They both love cats and are prepared to host them for a day if I take them both to their house first thing, complete with litter and food bowls (they can't keep them unfortunately, as they already have an elderly cat, are in their mid 80s and my Dad is ill).
> 
> Very good idea trying to negotiate a stress-free week, but OH is stubborn and unreceptive. He is a bit annoyed with some of his friends' behaviour which makes him reluctant to help the cats. Limited thinking in my view, it isn't the cats' fault if their owner is irresponsible...


Very true, so you have to explain your point of view and if he cares he will listen. Tell him that you are worried and that he is part of the worry as he isn´t helping.


----------



## jill3

Cookieandme said:


> Alison i am not sure if you have said what your location is. Hope you find a nice home or these two soon, they are occupying too much of my thoughts right now.
> 
> I just don't think my home is big enough for another kitty.


She is in London. Is that near you cookieandme?
The Boy is stunning isn't he:thumbsup:


----------



## Cookieandme

jill3 said:


> She is in London. Is that near you cookieandme?
> The Boy is stunning isn't he:thumbsup:


Thankfully no, i am in the north west and yes he is stunning.


----------



## Moggy123

I may be able to help so will send you a private message.


----------



## AngelaWB

Moggy, you can send it via private message to save leaving it on public view


----------



## Moggy123

I can't yet as not posted enough. I will do some posts so I can thanks.


----------



## AngelaWB

Moggy123 said:


> I can't yet as not posted enough. I will do some posts so I can thanks.


Ah I wonder if that's why I've only just been able to find the private messages then lol


----------



## Alisonfoy

Post away Moggy... can I send you a message that you can then reply to?

Only thing is, I am about to hit the sack, having settled everyone else down for the night (grumpy Bluebell and even grumpier OH included..) so might not reply until tomorrow...


----------



## monkeymummy32

Hello, I know of someone who may be able to help you rehome Wasabi (he's SOOOO beautiful!). A lady in swindon where I live, breeds silver BSH's including black tipped. She said she knows a couple of people who would love to rehome an adult. She has asked me to send his pic to her and details - would this be OK? I can then put you in touch with her and see what happens. I would have loved to take his boy on myself - I have a silver tabby BSH and did have a silver spotty until last year (RIP), but we're not in the best situation for a 3rd cat right now (we also have a Maine coon) as we're expecting another baby ( human !) at the start of October .


----------



## Alisonfoy

Hello Monkey Mummy, yes, please send her the details. I am absolutely in love with Wasabi, so whilst I am putting out feelers in all directions, he is very special, and after all the fuss I have caused at this end, won't part with him until I find lovely people for him to go to.

Early start this am - have packed up and taken both cats over to my parents with all their bowls, litter trays, etc etc before going off to Cambridge for the day (alas, this can't be cancelled). I know that they will be well looked after and there's no risk of OH trying to sneak them back to their old flat whilst I am not there.

Will log on later this evening... Thank you all for your kind messages on here and the encouraging PMs.


----------



## monkeymummy32

Ok I will pass on the details this morning. Maybe you could PM me your contact details in case she wants to chat to you? 

Have a lovely day in Cambridge - maybe your parents will fall in love with him today and want to keep him?!? ;-)


----------



## jill3

monkeymummy32 said:


> Ok I will pass on the details this morning. Maybe you could PM me your contact details in case she wants to chat to you?
> 
> Have a lovely day in Cambridge - maybe your parents will fall in love with him today and want to keep him?!? ;-)


Praying this beautiful Boy finds a loving home.
Let's hope the couple love him! Lets face it who wouldn't
When I saw his picture my Heart melted! I wanted him
But I can't be greedy I have just had Baby Ollie


----------



## monkeymummy32

OK, I've heard back from the breeder - she thinks she has 3 suitable homes for him! I have suggested that she speaks directly to you though. She said that she would need him to be brought to her in Swindon, and that she would want to get him health checked before passing him on to someone. She mentioned that she would charge a fee to whoever homes him to ensure a good home, but that she would pass the money to RSPCA (maybe you could suggest an alternative!?). Anyway, it's an option for you at least. I will need your phone number though for her to call you if you'd like to discuss with her further x


----------



## AngelaWB

Alison, would you let me know what happens please so that I may discount the idea of Wasbi coming here if you find a closer home. Also, if the breeder does rehome, maybe you could ask her to obtain a character reference before agreeing to allow him to go to the new home. Good luck and will wait to hear how you get on. You know that if the worst comes to the worst, he will have somewhere to go at the end of August.


----------



## monkeymummy32

Alison, I have PM'd you the contact details for the breeder who may be able to help you rehome Wasabi. Give her a call if you'd like to discuss. Best of luck, keep us posted please x


----------



## loubyfrog

I really hope Wasabi finds the purfect home.

He is totally adorable and will make someone a very happy & lucky slave indeed.

Sending you a big hug Alisonfoy as you are doing such a wonderful job in finding the best new home for him and having a tough time even though you're doing such a selfless thing.xx


----------



## Alisonfoy

Dear All, I am back from Cambridge but returned to my parents' house (where the cats are) rather than my own, because I was too exhausted to pack up and take them back this evening, have a rotten headache and tbh, have had enough of OH's moaning. OH had to bring some stuff over to me, but did so with reasonable grace. 

My parents have taken some of the pressure off by saying the cats can stay here for a few days until I find them the right home which is a relief (though I rather resent having to leave my own house to get a breathing space). As such, I've not yet had time to action any of your suggestions but will pick up the threads tomorrow. I think I have PMs but my mother's state-of-the-ark computer is blocking pop ups so apologies if I've not replied to any of you who have sent messages.

When Wasabi spotted me this evening, he immediately bounded over for a cuddle. He's so loving and deserves the best possible home, hopefully one where I can keep in touch with his new owners who can update me on how he's doing. This is what I do with Bluebell's previous owners - sending them photos, and letting them know she is happy and loved made it a lot easier for them (it was a real wrench for them to give her up). 

I need some advice on choosing the right home for him though. He is 2 years old, used to being an indoor cat with several other cats for company, and is not only very striking but also hugely trusting. I'm worried that he's so unstreet-wise that he might be vulnerable if suddenly allowed the freedom of the great outdoors. I'm not keen on the idea of indoor only cats, but given this is the only environment he knows and I want him to be safe as well as happy, should I ensure he's only rehomed in a similar arrangement? I dread the idea of him becoming a lonely prisoner in a little flat.

Will update again tomorrow. Off to bed now...


----------



## AngelaWB

Alison, I wouldn't rehome him as an only cat indoors personally, not unless he's with a person who is home all day and can keep him company otherwise I'm guessing he will be depressed.

I also wouldn't home him as a cat that can go in and out, he's not a streetwise moggy and may get run over or attacked by other cats.

The way I look after my 4, they're in the house at night with me, in the day time they go out into their cat summerhouse IF THEY WANT TO. Eg. I say to Oscar, do you want to go out, if he does he'll run downstairs to the door, if he doesn't he goes under the bed lol. In the winter when it's really cold, they stay in the house. As I have to split mine into a 3 and 1 group, 3 have a large conservatory and the living room; Oscar has the rest of the house but spends most of his time on my bed and occasionally pops downstairs to wind my 2 dogs up!

I'd look for a similar environment.

Hope things settle with OH!


----------



## jill3

choosing a home is a difficult one.
A cat proof garden would be great!
Someone home most of the time .
Not near any busy roads or dangerous places
Not anyone with Dogs if he is not use to them.

These might be all good but the new owners might not have all this so it's the case of which is best.

I would make a list of what homes are available and what they have with the list above.
ETC An available owner might have a cat proof garden but be out at work all Day.
Another might be at home all day but live near a busy road and no cat proof garden.

Make a list. 
You could even visit these people or get someone to house check for you if the address is too far.
I know it must be worrying but you have had a few enquires so writing down what they have to offer and putting it all together might become a little clearer.
I am up in the Midlands area and if you would like me to do a house check you only have to ask.
Good luck xx


----------



## Alisonfoy

Well, I'm still at my parents... Cream-crackered this morning, as every time I fell asleep, Wasabi started scratching at the papers round his food bowl to wake me up for another cuddle. When he eventually let me snooze, I woke up to find him snuggled up against the back of my head. Meantime, Blue Girl spends her time closeted under a chest of drawers and has yet to have a proper meal. She is so bijou for a BSH she's extraordinary - will try and post a pic of her later. 

I have had a local lady express an interest in Wasabi, which would be ideal, so I am waiting to hear back with a bit more about her circumstances and how she'd look after him

Thanks for all help/comments etc... The situation has rather put me through it a bit the last few days : but I am hoping that all will be well in the end.


----------



## AngelaWB

Brilliant news re Wasabi Alison, fingers crossed. You're going to be devastated when he goes though


----------



## AngelaWB

Hi Alison, any more news re Wasabi yet? Have you heard from the local lady?


----------



## HafsaGarcia

Hi All

can anyone on this thread help me rehome a 17 year old BSH and a 14 year old RD, preferably together?

I know their age is an issue but it must be done unfortunately 

thanks


----------



## bogie

AAARGGGGGGGGGGHHHHH!! 
Hi Alison!

I haven't been on here for a while (busy about to move house) and totally missed this post. I posted a few weeks about about my search for a BSH, and we're still looking to rehome a couple of British Shorthair adult cats in the next few weeks, and preferably one of each sex.

Have you had any joy with little Wasabi? (gosh, I love the name!)

If you're still stuck and as they are used to one another, would you consider rehoming the Blue Girl with him? We can give them an indoor home, and I'll be home in the day to give little girl as much attention as she needs to build her confidence.

Feel free to PM me


----------



## Alisonfoy

Hello Bogie,

Yes, I think I have found an ideal home for Wasabi. Subject to a home visit at the weekend, he will be moving in with a lovely woman just down the road from me at the end of the month. Until then, my wonderful parents have said he and Blue Girl can stay with them at their house (thank you Mum and Dad...).

Blue Girl (Summer) and Wasabi are very fond of each other, so I will be sorry to separate them, but am hoping that with lots of love, he will be okay and that Blue Girl will also gradually find her feet (in any event, I would be looking to keep them both until Wasabi leaves). She has also started to be a bit bolder - sleeping on top of things rather than underneath and so on.

Hope you find a couple of little ones to love very soon!


----------



## merlin12

so who is keeping bluebell?


----------



## Alisonfoy

Bluebell is my own, very much loved Selkirk Rex who has been a fixture in this house since she arrived. No one will be dislodging her position as Queen-Bee, and even OH (who has behaved like an a*@e over the whole business) defends her right to be here - without the distractions of any other cats - to the hilt!

And there is no doubt, she is very happy the 'visitors' have gone x


----------



## merlin12

I thought there were two cats looking for a home, a very shy one? who is keeping that one?


----------



## AngelaWB

Excellent news Alison, I'm glad you found a good home close by, saves a long drive over here! Well done.


----------



## monkeymummy32

I'm really pleased Alison - fingers crossed that the home check goes well at the weekend


----------



## jill3

So Happy you have found him a loving Home. 
Can you tell the Lady that one of the conditions is to join our forum and keep us updated with how he is and photos x


----------



## AngelaWB

Bogie, I've sent you a PM - if I've done it correctly!


----------



## Alisonfoy

Ah yes, Blue Girl (Summer), that Merlin has asked after, is staying with my parents for the time being - certainly until Wasabi is rehomed, as they are very happy together. 

Longer term, we are exploring the possibility of my parents keeping Summer, as Dad's taken a real shine to her and by the beginning of September is likely to be too fond of her to let her go. 

In any event, at the moment she is too traumatised to be moved again. At one time there were six cats in her former home and she was right at the bottom of the pecking order, so she never approached the food bowls until the others had finished. Small wonder that she always skulked under things and behind sofas. 

Summer now has her own dinner dish and is fed at the same time as Wasabi. She was hesitant at first, but now it's as if she can't believe her luck! She is still hugely timid, but is calmed by the presence of Wasabi and has started to sleep ON things, rather than UNDER them. I am taking this as a sign of progress.


----------



## AngelaWB

Alisonfoy said:


> Ah yes, Blue Girl (Summer), that Merlin has asked after, is staying with my parents for the time being - certainly until Wasabi is rehomed, as they are very happy together.
> 
> Longer term, we are exploring the possibility of my parents keeping Summer, as Dad's taken a real shine to her and by the beginning of September is likely to be too fond of her to let her go.
> 
> In any event, at the moment she is too traumatised to be moved again. At one time there were six cats in her former home and she was right at the bottom of the pecking order, so she never approached the food bowls until the others had finished. Small wonder that she always skulked under things and behind sofas.
> 
> Summer now has her own dinner dish and is fed at the same time as Wasabi. She was hesitant at first, but now it's as if she can't believe her luck! She is still hugely timid, but is calmed by the presence of Wasabi and has started to sleep ON things, rather than UNDER them. I am taking this as a sign of progress.


She will grow in confidence every day Alison, it's just building the trust. I've had a number of ex-feral cats, they took a bit of time, but with patience and understanding, they come along fine. Great news if your Mum and Dad will keep her too


----------



## Alisonfoy

Thank you Angela. 

Summer might have a pedigree, but she only interacts with Wasabi at the moment. She is the same age as the other cats (approximately 2.5 years), so hopefully she's still young enough to change. 

I've only ever had rescue or rehomed cats, and the ones arriving with psychological problems have always blossomed eventually, though it has sometimes taken years rather than months. 

I've also been wondering if the reason Summer's so very small is because she was always the last to get any dinner! Mind you, my idea of size may have been skewed by Bluebell, who is absolutely massive - the Siamese I took to Bromley last week was so tiny and leggy I'd assumed she'd was still growing, but my estimate was way out, as I eventually found from her papers.


----------



## AngelaWB

Well fingers crossed for Wasabi at the weekend. Don't worry if it doesn't, he can still come to live with me if things don't turn out.

All of my cats have always been rescue/strays - but I do find they're very appreciative of our efforts for them...eventually lol.


----------



## Alisonfoy

A couple of photos, given how much I have told you about these two.. 

Wasabi looking like a feline male model, and Blue Girl, the only cat I have ever seen with eyebrows!


----------



## AngelaWB

Alisonfoy said:


> A couple of photos, given how much I have told you about these two..
> 
> Wasabi looking like a feline male model, and Blue Girl, the only cat I have ever seen with eyebrows!


Aww, they are both so beautiful x Wasabi is very striking, he will still be welcome here lol x


----------



## Angelic1

Well done Alison! 

It's very touching to read how you have fought so hard and passionately to find the right homes for these beautiful cats. It certainly restores faith that there are some very good and genuine people out there who really do care.

Having two BSH girls myself, and being an animal lover...I am so pleased that the cats got a happy ending...thanks to you and your determination and the support of the cat lovers on this forum. Amazing and very humbling!


----------



## AngelaWB

How did you get on with the home check for Wasabi Alison?


----------



## Alisonfoy

Hello Angela,

Home visit went very well thanks - the flat is on the ground floor and has a decent sized garden to which Wasabi will have supervised access. 

The family are lovely, and the nine year old son is mad about cats - they already have one (a female) which was rehomed via an animal rescue and it seems very happy. They're taking Wasabi at the end of the month when they're back from holiday and can spend a few days with him at home to help him settle. Until then, he will stay at my parents with Blue Girl.

All in all, I couldn't have found a better home for Wasabi, which will slightly ease the sting of having to say goodbye...

In the meantime, he has had a few trips outside in my parents' garden on a little harness. He is loving the adventure. Unlike poor little Summer who is terrified at all the open space and just wants to be back inside.

Attached is a picture of Wasabi enjoying the big outdoors for the first time ever!


----------



## AngelaWB

I'm so happy for you Alison and for Wasabi too. He looks so gorgeous, my loss but it's better for him if he's not having to travel too far to his new home.

Well done for finding him somewhere nice to live and I hope Summer settles down soon for you.


----------

